# IE Session Bug?



## prawn (9. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute.

Also seit geraumer Zeit... eigentlich schon sehr lange habe ich das Problem, dass mein Internet Explorer einfach meine Sessions killt. Wenn ich auf einer Seite bin, die Sessioncookies benutzt und ich in dieser Seite auf einen Link klicke, der ein neues Fenster öffnet, ist der Sessioncookie der Seite futsch. Das neue Fenster greift noch darauf zu, doch wenn ich das neu geöffnete Fenster schließe und im alten, ersten Fenster einen Link klicke, der z.B. das nächste Forenthema öffnet, dann bin ich ausgeloggt, da die Session vom Internet Explorer nicht mehr gelesen wird. Würde ich die Seite mit einer Sessionid aktualisieren, ist sie wieder drin.
Das Problem habe ich nur an meinem Rechner hier, der Server neben mir, der die gleiche IE Version hat, kennt dieses Problem nicht. Andere Browser wie Mozilla & Co haben das Problem auch nicht.

Ich möchte bei meinen Scripts die Sessions nicht via SessionID übertragen, da es ja auch so geht. Selbst das vBulletin fällt diesem, ich denke einfach es ist ein Bug, Problem zum Opfer. Hat irgendwer einen Rat? Ich habe sämtliche Einstellungen verglichen... müsste alles gehen. 

Lang nicht mehr hier gewesen


----------



## Erpel (9. Februar 2004)

Ist zwar so ein Standarttipp bei IE Problemen aber: Leere mal den Cache/Temporary Internet Files.


----------



## prawn (9. Februar 2004)

schon durch... ist ja eines der ersten dinge, die man mit dem ie so macht..


----------



## ludz (9. Februar 2004)

Das Problem kenne ich...
Du benutzt wahrscheinlich den IE 6 nehme ich an oder?
Hast du schon mal versucht deine Sicherheitseinstellungen runterzuschrauben? "Extras" -> "Internetoptionen" -> "Datenschutz" -> Regler auf "Niedrig" schieben.
Ab und zu hilft auch, die entsprechende Seite in seine "vertrauenswürdige Sites" aufzunehmen. 
in die Favoriten aufnehmen soll sogar auch bei manchen WUnder bewirkt haben.


----------



## prawn (9. Februar 2004)

Version 6.0.2800.1106.xpsp2.030422-1633 unter XP, ja 

Hab die Sicherheitseinstellungen schon ausprobiert. Datenschutz ebenfalls und auch die komplette Domain für sämtliche Cookies freigegeben.
Hat sich nichts getan.

Seit dem ich jetzt aber zuhause bin, ca. 20 Minuten scheint es zu funktionieren... mal abwarten.. habe nichts geändert..


----------

